# OpenVPN and Samba After Disk Full



## abfan1127 (Apr 2, 2009)

I recently filled a my /usr/home space on accident. I removed the offending files, but now my openvpn server and samba server don't work. I have restarted several times. I reviewed the logs with nothing specific sticking out. Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

There's no reason why a filled /usr/home would prevent openvpn and/or samba from starting.

Try stopping and starting the services and keep an eye on /var/log/messages.


----------



## abfan1127 (Apr 7, 2009)

Actually, it turned into something even less intuitive. Apparently, my PF rules were changed/stale and did not reflect the proper ports for openvpn. Either way, when it was enabled, it was blocking the openvpn server. I corrected the port number and it works great again. I'd like to know how the port was wrong, but I don't know how to obtain that info.


----------

